# Windsor Haunting 2010!!!



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

...not sure if I can really still call my Halloween projects "Windsor Haunting" as I haven't had a walk-through haunted house in a couple years now.

Anyway, here's some cell phone footage of my display... did a dress rehearsal of sorts to make sure everything is working for the big night tomorrow.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That creepster in the window is especially creepy.


----------

